# Samba->SWAT starten



## mc_gyver (10. März 2004)

HI Leute,

ich habe ein Problem SWAT zu starten. Vieleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Ideen!
Mein System ist Debain Woddy.
folgende Schritte habe ich durch:

apt-get install swat
/etc/service steht swat 901/tcp drin
/etc/inetd.conf steht auch der Eintrag mit swat dirn
/etc/init.d/inetd restart habe ich auch schon gemacht!

Ich bekomme trotzdem von meiner MainStation kein Kontakt zu http:\\SERVER:901

Auf die CUPS seite komme ich aber.

wenn ich in die bash >>swat eingebe kommt eine ganze Weile gar nichts und dann kommt ALARM CLOCK

mh mir sind die Ideen ausgegangen kann mir einer von Euch evt. helfen
Danke vielmals!


----------



## xloouch (11. März 2004)

hast dus schon mal mit 

http://localhost:901

probiert?


----------



## mc_gyver (11. März 2004)

Ich habe leider nur einen Server ohne Desktop oder Browser!


----------



## xloouch (11. März 2004)

nur so testhalber. hast du lynx installiert auf dem server? 

dann könntest du es mal über ssh probieren, und dort lynx starten auf die localhost adresse.. wenn das klappen sollte, musst du noch irgenwass einstellen, damit man von ausserhalb auf das port 901 zugreifen kann..


----------



## mc_gyver (11. März 2004)

also lynx kann auch nicht darauf zu greifen

schade


----------



## xloouch (12. März 2004)

hast du mal in der firewall (sofern diese auf dem server ist, bzw aktiviert ist)
auch so konfiguriert, dass port 901 offen ist?


----------



## mc_gyver (13. März 2004)

firewall habe ich aus testzwecken sogar deaktiviert!


----------



## xloouch (13. März 2004)

hm. jetzt kann ich dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen... bist du wirklich sicher, dass das port auch offen ist?


----------



## mc_gyver (13. März 2004)

ja alle ip-filter aus, kann ich den irgendwie kontrollieren ob swat läuft?


----------



## hulmel (13. März 2004)

Nicht Direkt. Mit "lsof -i :901" kannst Du überprüfen ob der inetd auf Port 901 hört.


----------



## mc_gyver (14. März 2004)

ok, swat lauscht auf port 901,

dann weiß ich wohl auch nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## OdeX (20. November 2004)

habe das selbe problem aber mit isof -i :901 bekomme ich keine anzeige 
nur command not found

verwende ebenfals woody und alles andere ist bei mir auch der fall


----------



## imweasel (21. November 2004)

Hi,

also zum einen nennt sich der Befehl *lsof* (L-S-O-F) und nicht isof! 

Ob der Dienst auch auf der Richtigen IP lauscht, solltest du mal 
	
	
	



```
netstat -tuanp
```
 als root ausführen.

Die Verbindung kannst du mit 
	
	
	



```
nc IP PORT
```
 und dann 
	
	
	



```
GET
```
 teste.


----------



## OdeX (21. November 2004)

also bei netstat -tuanp ist kein port 901 bei 

und das komando oder programm nc kennt er nicht ist auch nicht mit apt-get zu installieren


----------



## hulmel (21. November 2004)

nc -> netcat.
Einfach mal bei SourceForge.net vorbeischaun.
Ansonsten in der "inetd.conf" SWAT freischalten, bzw. installieren.


----------



## OdeX (22. November 2004)

also in der Datei /etc/inetd.conf ist diese Zeile vorhanden
swat stream tcp nowait.400 root /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/swat swat

und wenn ich richtig gelesen haben ist in der xinetd bei debian kein eintag nötig richtig? oder liegt es daran benutze Debian Woody Kernel 2.4.27
was soll ich mit nc machen?
wenn ich nc localhost:901 ausführe kommt localhost:901: forward host lookup failed: Unknown host
bei 192.168.0.15 passiert das selbe


----------



## hulmel (22. November 2004)

Welcher inetd ist denn gestartet?



> und wenn ich richtig gelesen haben ist in der xinetd bei debian kein eintag nötig richtig?


Bei meiner Susi existiert ein Eintrag unter /etc/xinetd.d.

Und halte Dich Bitte an die Netiquette.


----------



## OdeX (22. November 2004)

also diese zeile stamt aus der inetd.conf

und wenn ich das bei der installation von swat über apt-get install richtig gelesen habe (englisch ehr schlecht als recht) wurde dieser Eintrag automatisch in die inetd.conf hinzugefürgt und ich muß keinen eintag in die xinetd.conf machen weil dieses bei debian nicht notwendig ist.
aber mein englisch ist recht schlecht.

hatte vorher auch suse aber suse ist mir schon wieder zuviel wie windows will was über linux lernen deswegen lieber debian wo mann per hand alles einstellen muß und nicht über yast geht.

hab ich irgentwo gegen die netiqeette verstoßen? wenn ja sorry


----------



## hulmel (22. November 2004)

> also diese zeile stamt aus der inetd.conf


Womit noch nicht geklärt ist, welcher "inetd" läuft.
Nein, ich denke nicht, daß der "xinetd" die inetd.conf ausliest.



> hab ich irgentwo gegen die netiqeette verstoßen? wenn ja sorry


Zitat: [...] und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht. [...]


----------



## OdeX (22. November 2004)

ich schreibe eigentlich alles immer alles klein außer in Briefen geht einfach schneller ist ne blöde Angewohnheit. ok ich versuche mich zu bessern

wie ist das jetzt gemeint welcher inetd jetzt läuft? wie bekomme ich dieses den raus?
ich weiß das Runlevel jetzt auch nicht auswendig (glaube 3) nur console


----------



## hulmel (22. November 2004)

> wie bekomme ich dieses den raus?


Soifz: ps -ef | grep inet | grep -v grep



> ok ich versuche mich zu bessern


Mach das.


----------



## OdeX (22. November 2004)

Also ps -ef | grep inet | grep -v grep bring mir diese Ausgabe:

root      1085     1  0 Nov19 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -stayalive -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid
root     19614     1  0 Nov20 ?        00:00:00 inetd restart
root     19764     1  0 Nov20 ?        00:00:00 inetd restart
root     22316     1  0 Nov20 ?        00:00:00 inetd start

Bedeutet jetzt dieses das die xinetd doch gestartet wird?


----------



## hulmel (23. November 2004)

> Bedeutet jetzt dieses das die xinetd doch gestartet wird?


Ja.
Du solltest mal alle inetds beenden und nur einen wieder starten.


----------



## OdeX (23. November 2004)

ja jetzt funktioniert es herzlichen Dank

da wußte ich nicht das ich den inetd beenden muß hatte gedacht das es mit inetd restart neugeladen wird wie bei anderen Sachen auch z.B. samba restart


----------

